# 2 new things and first attempt



## cszakolczai (Jul 24, 2008)

This is my first attempt at product photography.  I used my 50mm 1.8 and was fairly pleased with the results... what other lenses would you recommend for things like this?  

Here are some pictures.  

















Comments and critiques welcome as always.

Oh and my lighting setup, was a speedlight with 2 pieces of big white paper and some desk lamp.
Chris


----------



## icassell (Jul 24, 2008)

The layout and lighting look good.  I think your DOF is a bit shallow.


----------



## cszakolczai (Jul 24, 2008)

icassell said:


> The layout and lighting look good. I think your DOF is a bit shallow.


 
Yeah I was going for that, I kinda like the blurred images in the rear, I'll increase the DOF next time.  Thanks for the comment.


----------



## v8toytruck (Oct 4, 2008)

Buck Strider and Surefire  nice combo

Good start, lens is fine but I'd definitely work on the lighting, processing, the black 6P needs to pop! 

What look are you going for? Get some white or black acrylic for some cool reflections. 

Heres what I shot when I was selling my U2. Of course I had a 48'' softbox but you can achieve same results with a lot less (either a home set up with home depot parts or low cost monolights) Its a quickie shot I had one of my photographers sneak in during product photography.


----------



## cszakolczai (Oct 5, 2008)

Yeah the lighting wasn't the best, but next time you are looking to sell a Surefire U2, let me know.  That is my dream flashlight, and after I own a U2, I am buying a Kifaru back pack.  The Buck Strider is an awesome knife, it comes with me pretty much everywhere and every day.  

I really would have loved to make the surefire pop more, but I literally took 2 pieces of paper and threw my speedlight off to the side.  I need to start getting different materials to shoot off of, I'm just trying to buy more lighting and some triggers as well.  Being a college student sucks, money is tight and I can't get all the toys I want haha.  

I really like your pictures, you said that was acrylic material?  Where would one go about finding that?


----------

